# How to get ex wife back?



## ricardo57365 (May 4, 2012)

Recently my soon to be my ex wife of 10 yrs contacted me that she needed my help with her resume we haven’t spoke since February. Since she feels more comfortable with me our divorce date in June 15, 2012 . Plus she's asking me about what happen with my ex and she told me that she hear that in Chicago is cold in which that tells me that she paying attention on where I’m am cuz she’s in California . Plus we've been spending hours talking on the phone for the past two days but yet she keeps telling me to not miss intrepid the help that she wants back that she still wants to get divorce. Also she doesn't want me to call her she wants to keep her distance with me but yet she keeps calling me for help. She told me if I want to talk to her it should be church but not together for coffee maybe in the future. The second day that we spoke on the phone we even pray on the phone for god to help her finding a job which was nice and it was something that I never done with her. Ever since that day we spoke on the phone we’ve been sending friendly emails in which she’s using words like silly boy. Now the last email that send me was that she got two interviews for this week in which I was happy. Now that I’m back in California since I was in Chicago trying to open an IT consultant business. Back in February she told me that she no longer loves me anymore that were are history. I have change a lot from my attitude to how I dress. Now that I’m a different man how can I attract her? I willing to give her the divorce that no problem cuz is a simple paper. I know that she see’s me as a friend but she doesn’t want me to text her and call her in which I’m respecting her decision. At least she allow me to talk to her in church but how can I attract her back or how should I act now since I’m more mature. Or should I give her more time and keep focusing on me and my new IT business? I still love her so much since she’s my high sweet heart. I was feeling like she’s feeling right about me back in December 2011 but now is the other way cuz in January she was willing to take me back but not now. Should I just keep talking to her after church and show her the new me and hopefully the spark will happen??? Any suggestions? We’ve been separate for two year but we’ve been on/off I won’t say the reason cuz is pointless I just made some stupid mistakes. Should I text her to see how was her interview??? Or should I just wait until she contact me over by the phone? I need to some positive feed back. Ps: we have no kids. Is it even possible to ignite the spark?


----------



## Antigen (Apr 9, 2012)

She's using you to help her with her resume.

She isn't interested in reconciling with you.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Just in case everyone isn't filled in on ricardo's precise situation, here is a helpful link.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-wife-two-times-can-i-still-get-her-back.html


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Antigen said:


> She's using you to help her with her resume.
> 
> She isn't interested in reconciling with you.


Too many words here, you lost the message:

She's using you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with all the posts above

She's just using you.

Cut all contact with her. Do not answer her calls, emails or texts. She wants you out of her life UNLESS it's to her benefit. She wants you out so make it so


----------

